# Sourmilk/Buttermilk substitution?



## nina-gold (Dec 30, 2006)

When a recipe calls for sourmilk/buttermilk what would happen if you used semi skimmed cows milk instead.

Just wondered what differences sour/buttermilk produce compared with normal milk.

Cheers
Nina


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 30, 2006)

Add a squeeze of lemon juice to a cup of regular milk - it will curdle a little and have most of the same properties of buttermilk when baked.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 30, 2006)

I had written a very long essay.  Then I reread your question.  


> When a recipe calls for sourmilk/buttermilk what would happen if you used semi skimmed cows milk instead.


It should work perfectly well either way.  If you want to be scientific about it eliminate the baking soda and increase the the baking powder by an equivalent amount.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 30, 2006)

If it's a dish you have had and traditionally aways been made with buttermilk, you would ask yourself.. 'where is the.. twangyness?' (no, that is not a word )

Otherwise, you won't miss it!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 30, 2006)

Add a teaspoon of vinegar to the milk...same effect.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 30, 2006)

It will be fine.

I have also re-read, and using regular milk for buttermilk/sour milk will change the recipe. If it is a cake, it probably will not rise properly, etc.


----------



## Claire (Dec 31, 2006)

twanginess.  I love it.  When I was a child, lo those many years ago, it was always a cause for celebration when the milk "went sour", because we would get pancakes, a rare treat.  I have also used yogurt in recipes that call for buttermilk with good results.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 31, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> twanginess.  I love it.  When I was a child, lo those many years ago, it was always a cause for celebration when the milk "went sour", because we would get pancakes, a rare treat.  I have also used yogurt in recipes that call for buttermilk with good results.



Buttermilk pancakes with a hint of blueberries are the best morning stuff on earth. Thanks for getting me salivating this early in the morning


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 31, 2006)

nina-gold said:
			
		

> When a recipe calls for sourmilk/buttermilk what would happen if you used semi skimmed cows milk instead.
> 
> Just wondered what differences sour/buttermilk produce compared with normal milk.


 
When a recipe calls for sourmilk/buttermilk it's usually for the acidity, but a secondary result is that _twangy_ flavor stinemates mentioned.

When used as a marinade, like when soaking chicken overnight in buttermilk, the acid plays a part in adding flavor and tenderizing the proteins. Soaking in milk overnight will actually draw out some flavors. 

When used with a chemical leavening agent like baking powder or baking soda for things like batter cakes (pancakes, waffles, etc.), cookies, cakes or quickbreads - then there will be a change in color and texture - from golden, fluffy, and tender to pale, flat and tough. 

The general recipe (although it varies from cookbook to cookbook) for making your own sour/butter milk is 1-1.5 Tablespoons lemon juice or white vinegar to 1 cup of milk ... stir it in and let it sit for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Claire (Jan 1, 2007)

I will say that when you use sour, buttermilk, or yogurt as a part of a marinade, don't do it for too long.  A few hours, max.  I've had meat "eaten" up by milk products when I left it over night.  Yogurt will definitely do it (I wound up with a  bowl of chicken mush when I left yogurt and chicken breasts in a bowl over night).


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 1, 2007)

Like everyone is saying, it depends what you are using the buttermilk for.  

One of my favorite Christmas cookies is a chocolate drop cookie that was my Grandmother's recipe.  It calls for buttermilk and I ALWAYS used my regular 1% milk with a sqeeze of lemon.  This year I decided to get some buttermilk and use it instead.  Turns out I like the cookies a lot better with the milk/lemon!


----------

